# Successful 4DKH batch in durham region.



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi folks. 

I invested in a precise scale, measuring devices and some patience. 

I want to thank member darkblade48 for his patience in dealing with me 

Using a method on here posted by a member I used 3000ml of distilled. Poured exactly 3.60g of baking soda and came up with 40DKH. Putting 450ml of distilled water and adding my 50ml of 40DKH gave me 4DKH solution. 

I tested it using my API KH test kit and for me and my aquarium this will suffice for my drop checker. 3 drop still blue. 4th drop turned it yellow. Added it to my drop checker and PH test fluid. Waiting for results in my tank to see my co2 levels approximately. This from what I understand is not exact science but will do for this application. 

If anybody in the durham region wants me to make a 500ml bottle of 4DKH for them let me know. 

I ordered a bottle of 4DKH off ebay from a seller with 100% positive feedback. I will cross reference my solution with his and see I it's the same.


----------

